# Repashy Shrimp Food



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

What do you guys think? I just picked up a little bottle and made my first batch, I plan to feed it tomorrow. 

I'd like to know your thoughts though.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I want to know too, don't have any but on the lookout for some good shrimp stuff.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm just wondering if they will have to fight my corys for it.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I've used quite a few formulas of Repashy gel foods (also NLS gels, which I don't like as much, tends to clump more and it's somehow more watery even used in the same ratio as repashy). I primarily have used a lot of Soilent Green (lots algae-eating hillstream loaches and gobies), which I do feed my shrimp also.

I was tempted to get shrimp soufflé, but I have plenty of Soilent Green on hand so I've never bought it. My fish and shrimp love the food.

One small thing about the Shrimp Souffle though was that it's first ingredient was squid meal, and shrimps diets should be primarily veggies/algae (which soilent green is, both have calcium, although soufflé has it higher on the list). I can't remember all the ingredients, but soilent green had pretty much all of soufflé ingredients and then some, so I saw it a better and more versatile option. But I am sure the shrimp will love the shrimp soufflé forumla and do perfectly fine on it. Plus there are a bunch of other ingredients that shrimp are fond of that the other forumlas don't have.

If you didn't know, I have heard shrimp love what is called snow flake. I haven't tried it yet or know it's nutritional values, but looks like a fun treat.
Shrimp love the microorganisms that grow on cholla wood, IAL, alder cones, etc. as well. But yes, the best primary diet should be veggies/algae.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

And the Soilent green is a Repashy formula like the Souffle? My thing wasn't so much will they like it, it was is it good for them. I wan't to somehow give them more calcium as I don't provide any and I've had one molt issue for sure. 

I heard it doesn't foul your water. Could I shred the stuff and just throw it in so they don't have to compete with my corys for it? My corys do an okay job of sharing pellets, but I'm not sure how they do with larger chunks.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, soilent green and shrimp soufflé are some of many Repashy gel formulas. 

Sure it is good for them. But I am not too sure on amount of calcium shrimps need for molting. I am not even sure if the calcium in the water is absorbed by the shrimp (I assume it can, since fish can also absorb things through the water, but I don't think that amount is usually enough for successful molts). I am fairly sure (but not 100% certain) the amount of calcium in the shrimp soufflé is enough, but shrimp molts also have other factors that you might want to research.

I also feed Ken's calcium enriched veggie sticks and sometimes Hikari shrimp cuisine or crab cuisine pellets (although they do have more meat than preferred). Just mentioning other foods, but again I am fairly sure Repashy shrimp soufflé has enough calcium as the other foods also have calcium lower in the ingredients list.

Repashy states it can last 24 hours in the tank (even though others say days or even a full week) without fouling the water. I find that warmer temps lessens that time frame, but I also think the ratio of how the gel is prepared (more or less powder to water) affects that as well. I've left some in a goby tank for 48 hours and while it didn't cloud the water, it did cause a horrible smell in the area it was in and it dissolved into the substrate it was sitting on, turning the sand black-ish and it too would stink when removing it from the water. That was only in my goby only tank when they were new fish, so they didn't take to the repashy at first so it ended up rotting, uneaten, all my other tanks didn't have this rotting issue since it was always gobbled up.

You sure can shred or break the gel up into multiple pieces so everyone can eat off different chunks rather than just one big chunk. But I have seen others just drop one big chunk and usually the shrimp can still pick at the food while other fish are grazing on it. Sometimes a shrimp will get bumped and it will jump/dart off, but it's just a reaction and they go right back. Feed it however you want, it's very versatile.
Allen Repashy even has instructions how to make jerky out of it. You can even mold (while cooling liquid) on objects (rocks, driftwood, etc.) for the animals to graze on. It can even be fed in it's powder state, great way to feed fry as well, shrimp should be able to grab the little powder, not as feeding-friendly for the corys though.

Repashy has great food, you can't go wrong.
But do look up what is required for successful shrimp molts, as it is more than just calcium.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Repashy shrimp food has every the shrimps need to be healthy. It contains calcium & seaweed which has a lot of nutrients inverts need to molt properly.

Of course the corys will eat this too. I don't see how they won't.

Add a reasonable amount of food so it won't foul your water. If they won't eat it all within 3 hours, you've added too much.
I cut the mixture into cubes, bag it, and freeze it for the next feeding.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Yup*



mistergreen said:


> Repashy shrimp food has every the shrimps need to be healthy. It contains calcium & seaweed which has a lot of nutrients inverts need to molt properly.
> 
> Of course the corys will eat this too. I don't see how they won't.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this. The shrimp go crazy for it.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Yeah, soilent green and shrimp soufflé are some of many Repashy gel formulas.
> 
> Sure it is good for them. But I am not too sure on amount of calcium shrimps need for molting. I am not even sure if the calcium in the water is absorbed by the shrimp (I assume it can, since fish can also absorb things through the water, but I don't think that amount is usually enough for successful molts). I am fairly sure (but not 100% certain) the amount of calcium in the shrimp soufflé is enough, but shrimp molts also have other factors that you might want to research.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for your advice, much appreciated. 

mistergreen-do you feed the cubes frozen?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

WickedOdie said:


> mistergreen-do you feed the cubes frozen?


yup.

I've been making my own 'repashy' inspired mixtures too. I bought agar agar bulk on amazon.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

